

Rate my startup: Appfail.net - sbarski

Hey guys, we'd like to get some feedback about our new startup - Appfail.<p>Today we are launching our public beta (it's totally free) and we would love for you to give us some feedback.<p>The address of our site is: http://appfail.net<p>In a nutshell Appfail is an exception monitoring service for ASP.NET (support for more languages and frameworks is coming<p>soon).<p>What sets us apart from other similar tools is:<p>1) Our focus on analytics and context. That's a biggie for us.
2) Integration with your website. Our overlay provides failure information on each page as you browse your site -- and even<p>replay failures in your site.
3) Instant notifications (you can be notified via email or TXT/SMS - with other forms of notification like twitter coming<p>soon).
4) Collaboration with developers in your team to find and diagnose errors.
5) A focus on the overall user experience.<p>This is just a high level overview of what Appfail offers and you can read more about it here: https://appfail.net/Blog<p>If you could let us know your thoughts and feedback - we would greatly appreciate it!<p>Cheers,
Sam &#38; Peter
======
gabrtv
Very nice UI/UX. If I was a .NET developer this is something I would consider
using and paying for. 2 initial thoughts:

1\. It's not clear how the integration works (API call during exception
handling?). That mechanism is important to me, the developer. 2\. Seems like
the ASP.NET limitation will make it tough to gain traction initially.

You may want to consider open-sourcing the integration hooks (API calls, stack
trace parsing, etc). That would allow people like me to add support for my
language/framework and send a pull request through GitHub. Just a thought..

Best of luck!

~~~
sbarski
Thank you for your reply! We worked hard on the UI/UX so I am glad that you
like it.

To answer your points:

1\. Yes - you are right that we need to make it clearer how integration works.
We are working on a page right now which explains everything in detail.
Hopefully it should go up within a few hours.

2\. We are .NET developers so targeting ASP.NET seemed natural but we
definitely have plans to target ruby, python, node, php, java, etc.... We are
going to open source the integration module and allow others to build new ones
in different languages. It would be amazing if we got some help from the
community with this.

Thanks again!

------
davesmylie
Depending on pricing this could/would be quite useful. Would hesitate to
implement it though until I knew long term pricing plans as I would hate to
have to install it, then remove it if it was too expensive to be worth it.

Definitely needs to support more frameworks though - Rails would be an obvious
one (from my heavily biased ruby point of view =)

~~~
sbarski
We will definitely aim to support Rails in the near future. That's on our to-
do list for the next major release.

In terms of plans and pricing what you see are our indicative plans. We are
still in beta so our current plan is free.

Depending on feedback we might tweak the pricing a bit (we do want our users
to receive great value for money) but my expectation is that we will stay
close to the plans we have right now.

------
yashchandra
Clickable link: <http://appfail.net>

~~~
sbarski
Thank you yashchandra! :)

